# A dinner for a best friend



## NicNak (Jul 6, 2009)

A dinner for a best friend.  5 Pics


----------



## Andy (Jul 6, 2009)

lol A lot of love went into that little guy's dinner! To think I use to give mine cheerios. They were gourmet cheerios though...


----------



## white page (Jul 6, 2009)

That is beautiful way to start my day, thank you NN:2thumbs:
Such tenderness.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 6, 2009)

[SIGN]10/10[/SIGN]


----------

